
10 Years Jail for Buying, Selling, Mining Crypto-Currency in India: New Bill - T-A
https://www.techpowerup.com/256328/10-years-jail-for-buying-selling-mining-crypto-currency-in-india-new-bill
======
wtmt
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20123319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20123319)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20124951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20124951)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20130976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20130976)

Nothing is firmly announced yet, and the RBI (Reserve Bank of India) hasn't
asked for a complete ban or jail terms.

